# 5 New Nigerian Dwarf Goat Kids



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

Our heard has grown. 2 bucks are 4 days old and doing great. 3 other kids are doing well. 2 does and a buck. Learned a lot with our first birthing experience. What a week.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

It's so tiring isn't it? And I've only had one doe to worry about! 
My friend has 100 does of all ages and breeds, kidding continuously for like 5 months straight......I don't know how she does it! Anyways, congrats on the new kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post pictures.


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rosie's Pics


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

100 goats. Wow. I think I would have to do it full time and then some.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

Genesis kid pics.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi jhatcher! congrats on your adorable babies!!! I have a huge favor to ask you. I am awaiting delivery of my first doeling and newly bred young doe due this spring. I decided to make kid sweaters in the meantime, as I am going crazy waiting! but am doing it by the fly of my pants since I've never even seen a new Nigerian kid in real life. how bothersome would it be if I asked you to give me measurements of your new kids so I can have a better idea of the size to knit..... neck circumference, girth behind legs, length from where collar would sit to where legs start on chest. and finally length from right behind leg to..........um, boy part underneath. oh and maybe length of back from where a collar would sit to the bottom of the tail. if you don't have a tape measure ( not sure if you are man or lady,lol) I can ask if there is anyone with new nigie kids willing. thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ND's just have to be the cutest


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, they are soooo cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

kccjer said:


> ND's just have to be the cutest


You got that right :clap::greengrin:


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kari, I will check it out.


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kari, the neck around is 6.5 to 8 inches. Neck to leg 3 to 5 inches. Around chest 10.5 to 13 inches.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute babies!


----------

